# Solved: No sound on home theater system.



## Danaconda (Oct 17, 2008)

We got a new TV yesterday. I got everything hooked back up and tried to play a movie. There is picture but no sound. I tried out several different DVDs and CDs but still nothing.

I've got an older Kenwood HBIT system (probably 5 years old or so). The DVD player is a Sony 5 disc changer that's 2 or 3 years old.

Setup is like this:

Optical cable from the Optical Out on the DVD player to the CD/DVD Optical In on the receiver. 

Coaxial from the Line Out Video on the DVD player to the CD/DVD In on the receiver.

Coaxial from the Video 1 Out of the receiver to the Video In on the TV.

I tried the setup test on the receiver and got white noise on all speakers. It is set up exactly like it was on the old TV, which had a movie play just a day or two before. The only thing missing is a DVD/video tape player, but that was connected directly to the TV. 

Any ideas of what might be wrong?


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Check to be sure the optical out on the DVD player is turn on in it's menu.


----------



## Danaconda (Oct 17, 2008)

lawson_jl said:


> Check to be sure the optical out on the DVD player is turn on in it's menu.


Strange. I went to check this and it was working from the minute I turned it on. Thanks for the help.


----------

